# Tracing Car Owner ..



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Is it possible to trace the address or owner of a car based in a reg plate? 

Basically, I awoke the other morning to my wind deflector hanging off. I knew it wasn't like that when I parked up in my driveway so I went to look at my CCTV. Rightly enough, 2:30 in the morning, a car similar to mine drives down the street, parks up and gets out to pull at them, only to run off as a marked police car drove past. So from this footage, I had all details of the car, bar the reg plate, and also all details and a picture of the driver :thumb: 

Today he drove past me while waiting to cross the road, so now I also have his reg page. Can this be used to trace an address or name of owner? 

Don't think the police would be that bothered, as nothing was actually stolen, so looking to ay him a visit myself to show him the picture and advise him to stay away.


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Surely with cctv evidence they commited criminal damage and would take action?


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

dvla will send you the info for £2.50 ?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

It's attempted theft and (if you were to tell them the wind deflector was broken by him) criminal damage. For all you're aware, he was trying to gain access to steal the vehicle or contents and thought he could do so by forcing the wind deflector which.

The police would probably be quite keen to give him a warning as I don't think there's any easy way of joe-public getting the address from the DVLA.

You didn't get the number plate from the video, but is it a clear identifiable view of him on the cctv? That's more than enough to prove he did it. If you've got the car number from the police car driving past, even better as they might have in car footage of his care in the area.

EDIT: If you have "reasonable cause" you can request it https://www.gov.uk/request-information-from-dvla


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Got to love the dvla, the police won't do dot.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Apart from you seeing it is there anything that cross references the reg plate with the video? If so then tell the cops. Otherwise yes, a fiver buys you any car details from the dvla.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks all. 

The video footage of him is clear as day, the car he drives past in, and the profile of him. I was rather annoyed that it didn't catch the reg, but what I did do, was print the image of his car, and himself, and stuck them to my window with the word "smile" as I thought he may well have came back. 

I suppose I have no direct link for the plate I seen today and the car/person the other night, other than relating both pictures to the car and driver. So this could be a sticky point as been mentioned here  brilliant idea however about trying to see if the police had on board CCTV, seen a few local police vehicles with that recently. 

I suppose I could go to the police, plead that I thought he was trying to break in etc, might give the person a fright as mentioned. I bet they just dismiss it though since no reg plate on camera?  

Thanks for the DVLA information, it may well be worth my money. Hat way can either go visit or post a little letter with the pictures warning if he comes back then I'm going to police. 

I am 100% sure he will do also. As he ran straight for the deflectors like he already knew they were there, so obviously done a few passes before hand. Another second and they were gone too, so if he wasn't disturbed they'd be gone.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I suppose, if you're absolutely certain that the car you saw is the car on the CCTV, say that you, a neighbour or someone else in your house heard something and got the plate when they looked out of the window.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Report it mate. I Hate scum like this.

On a positive note i dropped your PH to the post office today


----------



## ChasesDragons (Apr 10, 2007)

Well worth reporting, especially if you are 100% certain that it is him and you still have the cctv to support and match. Scumbags get more chances at committing crimes just because we dont want to bother the fuzz.

If everyone reports crimes, the local stats look really bad for that force, so they will have to put some resources towards the locales particular needs - at least to prevent embarrassment.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

I think this is the most "sensible" route then, keep everything correct also :lol: planning on going for a wee scout tonight to try and trace the car to doubly make sure before I phone the old bill to come see the evidence.

Suppose it's correct, just because I scare him off from mine, doesn't mean he won't go for someone else's.



MEH4N said:


> Report it mate. I Hate scum like this.
> 
> On a positive note i dropped your PH to the post office today


Many thanks again :thumb: one day I will get the collection complete


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

If youv got a the photo of him get the information from the dvla and then go on facebook and search the name to see if the image you have got of the guy matches the name from the dvla, or post the photo of him on facebook get a few people to share it and you will soon get his name.

What ever you chose to do good luck and i hope he hasn't caused to much damage


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't be broadcasting it on Facebook, etc. If you were to plan on confronting him, all of that could be used against you if he were to claim you were harassing him. Worse still, you put it out there that you're looking to identify him and something completely unrelated happens to him or his property and it Sod's law dictates that it will end up back at your door.

Either do it above board with the police or do it quietly and where there's no scraps to trace back to you.


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Just go to your local station and report it. It may be that he was a chancer but could also be someone that does this regularly.

Let them deal with it, you could try and sort it yourself but unless you know bout him and any possible connections its not worth it.


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Note down the date, time and location when you saw him to get the reg plate, copy the CCTV and go to the Police and report it and give a statement. If you attempt to do it yourself you will ruin a prosecution if you do not do things correctly. Also it is highly doubtful the dvla will give you the data, although they would provide it to your insurer if you had claimed


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

DVLA will NOT provide you with the owners name and address, its against data protection rules, common sense would tell you that. If it was that simple, car thieves would be requesting address details for any tasty car they see and guys would be able to find out where some fit bird lives if they knew her car reg number! The only name and address info DVLA can legally provide you, is the previous owner history (photocopies of the old V5's) of a car THAT YOU are the registered keeper of. Just go to the police with your CCTV clip, tell them you also have the guys reg because you saw his car again and leave it to them.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Report it your actually supposed to report vandalism as its all compilled for the official crime figures.

I know it looks more to attempted theft but as stated it could be viewed as attempted entry.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Deanoecosse said:


> DVLA will NOT provide you with the owners name and address, its against data protection rules, common sense would tell you that. If it was that simple, car thieves would be requesting address details for any tasty car they see and guys would be able to find out where some fit bird lives if they knew her car reg number! The only name and address info DVLA can legally provide you, is the previous owner history (photocopies of the old V5's) of a car THAT YOU are the registered keeper of. Just go to the police with your CCTV clip, tell them you also have the guys reg because you saw his car again and leave it to them.


Read the form. Reasonable cause. You can ask for details but he is better off talking to the police.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the information again :thumb: 

Taken the data and dates to the police tomorrow, he stupidly drove down again this afternoon staring like mad at my car, this time during the day and reg plate clear on camera :thumb:


----------



## ChasesDragons (Apr 10, 2007)

If they umm and ah about potential offences, it will be in your favour to mention Attempt Theft from Motorvehicle, Criminal Damage Motorvehicle and Interference with a mv. Even if the stop and rattle this person, he will know he has been tagged by you. If you are in giod terms with your street, enquire if anyone else has cctv footage saved of the car driving past at that time. Perhaps the reg is visible on theirs. 


Hope its sorted.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

The police report way is IMO the only logical way of going about this, but make sure you take down the details of the officer/civvy staff, when and where you report this, as if things escalate and theft/damage to your vehicle occurred it's not unknown that your "report" may go missing, as they did nothing to prevent it happening or speaking to the suspect, get and KEEP a paper trail, it will help in all manner of ways, insurance, complaints and evidence, let the officers know your complaint is NOT going to go away and the likely hood is that they will act on your report, NOT all coppers are lazy types,


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

should_do_more said:


> Read the form. Reasonable cause. You can ask for details but he is better off talking to the police.


Bang on there! This is most definitely NOT 'Reasonable Cause'. DVLA will undoubtedly refer you to the police as this is clearly an offence of either Attempt TFMV, Vehicle Interference or Criminal Damage if damage has been caused.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Went out to the car tonight as not driven it recently due to being busy. Deflectors gone  

Checked camera and they went on Sunday night. Same car, same people, went to police tonight who are coming to view camera footage tomorrow. 

On a plus point, a friends recognised the reg, now I know where it is sitting, and surprise surprise, it's wearing some deflectors. Letting the police deal with it, get them a little bit of a record for there dealings.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Gazjs said:


> Went out to the car tonight as not driven it recently due to being busy. Deflectors gone
> 
> Checked camera and they went on Sunday night. Same car, same people, went to police tonight who are coming to view camera footage tomorrow.
> 
> On a plus point, a friends recognised the reg, now I know where it is sitting, and surprise surprise, it's wearing some deflectors. Letting the police deal with it, get them a little bit of a record for there dealings.


As much as you must be really pissed off that the scumbag has nicked the deflectors off your car, I imagine you now also have a smug smile of satisfaction, knowing you have caught the guy stealing them on camera, know his reg and where his car is and have now passed all this onto the police, leaving them a nice easy arrest to make.
Please keep us updated on progress.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Strikes me as the tea leaf is particularly stupid  are your camera's easy to see?? is he local to you?? just agog that anyone can be as dumb as he appears to be!! :doublesho, I'd make sure that your camera's keep rolling as he may decide to take his loss/possible charge, out on your property!! even he is going to be able to work it out who "grassed him up" as stupid people often see it!!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Go and punch him in the face!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, as far as reporting it... You've now done it.

Should have reported it earlier and I was going to say, the guy will be back, but again I was too late!

Is his car the same as yours? If so be aware that he may be back... Also be aware that if he seeks revenge and he is told that he has been caught on CCTV. He may well come back with a hood up, face covered and throw stones, that sort of thing... All the best though mate and don't worry yourself. 

Police will sort this now


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

20vKarlos said:


> Well, as far as reporting it... You've now done it.
> 
> Should have reported it earlier and I was going to say, the guy will be back, but again I was too late


He says he was reporting to the police the day after he first posted



> Thanks for all the information again
> 
> Taken the data and dates to the police tomorrow, he stupidly drove down again this afternoon staring like mad at my car, this time during the day and reg plate clear on camera





> Is his car the same as yours? If so be aware that he may be back... Also be aware that if he seeks revenge and he is told that he has been caught on CCTV. He may well come back with a hood up, face covered and throw stones, that sort of thing... All the best though mate and don't worry yourself.


Oh and he not going to worry now you have Said that is he ...!!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Update?


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah, after the original effort to steal them I logged the complaint with the police, apparently however, because they didn't actually take them, then it's ok :s 

Police were up tonight and looked at the footage etc and will get back to me "after enquiries" ... A least if they fail to get a result, I have the address and can steal them back knowing that the police will do nothing about it  

It's so frustrating, they don't cost the earth and have happily sat on the car for about five years until now. 

Some more information as well though, after the first scenario, I stuck a note to the window along the lines of here's your car, here's your description now do one and smile next time for the camera. So this time they came on foot with arm covering there face, basically same clothes and height etc etc. needing to find some time to trawl through weeks of footage to see when they actually seem the note .... Annoys that I int write the reg on note now so that they knew I had more on them than description.


----------

